# Oh oh oh Look what I just created...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I used the adult "round" loom and only an e-wrap knit for the entire "hat". The tricky part was to use two "separate" colors and place them on two separate pegs AT THE SAME TIME....LOL (The brim of course is just ordinary and the scarf had some garter stitching on it.) Think some lady would enjoy wearing these?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Veterans organizations are always asking for hats and scarves so the vets can go outside in the winter. What people forget is that some of those vets are women.

If you are thinking of giving it to a friend, I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;d be very happy with the set. The stripes are impressive.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well done! I am not nearly so talented with the round loom.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

You did a NICE job


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, you're really a quick study. I love the stripes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much for not jumping down my throat for bragging...

I appreciate the comments as they are quite encouraging for this old lady. 

I'm making a "shrug" next...HeHe (Those who sit around know how cold ones back can get, as well as the upper arms; so this is for that type of person.)


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

They turned out really nice!


----------

